# Identify



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Identify this fork and it is yours!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The letter Y.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You should be on stage, that was funny!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cherry?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Could be pseudoacacia robinsii (but probably isn't  )


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

ash said:


> The letter Y.


CRAP! I'm too late!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is It from a Casuarina Tree?

Fwv2


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot wood !


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I revise my answer for tree fork lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You folks are as expected very creative in your replies, however, all are incorrect the answer I am looking for is either the common name by which the tree from which the fork originated, or its botanical name. Do a little research.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ironwood


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a hint, it is a flowering shade tree.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

looks like hibiscus


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Cherry?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to go with poinciana, just to be different.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Osage orange?


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

calabash or strangler fig


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Magnolia!!!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it sea grape? Coccoloba uvifera


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

_Hura crepitans or hibiscus i think_


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty perfect fork though ... nice find whatever it is.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

How about a smoke wood tree?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tulip tree.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I will let you folks know tomorrow if no one identifies it I will send the fork to the individual with the most creative answer


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/4
 Royal Poinciana ? lol i just wanna know its killin me lol final guess neem tree


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

_Sideroxylon foetidissimum_


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

There are sooooo many possibilities, but the one that seems least like a wild guess is Cordia sebestena.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks similar to mango tree


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cannabis


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> cannabis


Nah...I DO know what that looks like !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Plumeria obtusa. The Caymans have so many beautiful trees. Could this thing be a shrub?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cactus !

just to have a chance to win


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dogwood


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pandaras?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The infamous "Shoe Tree"


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mangrove


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Royal Poinciana?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

sea grape?


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Coconut? :what: Do coconuts even flower?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well as promised, the fork is from the flowing shade tree Tabebuia,commonly known as the Poui

i will let you know who gets the fork tomorrow thanks for trying keep well!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, what a spectacular tree!










I've never heard of tabebuia or poui, but I have heard of ipe and pau d'arco, which seem to be closely related. Funnily enough, pau d'arco bark was one of the pictures I came across while trying to work out what your fork was!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Oops. Never mind


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! We have a lot of Tabbys around these parts! Yellow ones mostly. I've always thought they were gorgeous trees, but have not been able to snag a fork yet. (most of them are ornamentals in ppls yards)
Gorgeous tree.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Ash is the winner of the fork if he wants it. If you do PM me with your postal information. If you do not wish it.. I will donate it to another individual who tried to Identify the fork. Thanks folks. Keep well!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd love it, Doc. THANKS!

PM incoming and I'd like to make it a trade if we can work out your customs restrictions.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

That is kind of you Ash. I am just happy to be able to send something out. I am expecting a few packages from the States shortly, let us wait and see how that goes then we can proceed. 
I think parts are ok, no completed SS items. Eg. Rubber is for physiotherapy I am sure we can use our respective creative minds to work our way around most obstacles .. Keep well!


----------



## jack-davies (May 28, 2013)

Is it elderflower?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats nice Cactus !

by the way ash it must be poisoning ther is a gift shop ! ( i just ate a clown ;-) )

thanks for the "Forklottery " dr.J i really think it`s a smart way to teatsh us kids to luck at Tree pics to learn "Forknolegy" i realy like this forum more and more.

cheers


----------



## alateer (Jun 7, 2013)

hop hornbean


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

..


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

alateer said:


> hop hornbean


 I bet you wont say that to my face.


----------

